# MySQL + Zeilenanzahl ?



## Frankster (2. Dezember 2004)

Hi!

Frage 1:
Wie ich aus einer Tabelle die Anzahl der Spalten bekomme, habe ich schon herausgefunden.
Update, Insert, Select alles kein Problem ;-)

Aber wie bekomme ich die Anzahl der Zeilen ?

Frage 2:
Batch-Updates hab ich ja verstanden aber was bringt mir "Prepared Statements" 

Vielen dank im voraus
Frankster


----------



## Peter Bönnen (2. Dezember 2004)

Die Anzahl der Datensätze innerhalb einer Tabelle bekommst du mit SELECT count(*) FROM tabellenname;. Wenn du allerdings nur durch ein ResultSet iterieren willst, dann mach das in einer Schleife: while (resultSet.next()) { ... }

Mit einem PreparedStatement kannst du z.B. ein Statement komfortabler zusammenbasteln oder auch z.B. binäre Daten in ein BLOB Feld der Datenbank schreiben, was mit einem einfachen SQL-String natürlich schwer möglich wäre.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Frankster (2. Dezember 2004)

Hi!

Ich steh da etwas auf der Leitung

Wie sieht der Java Befehl aus, damit ich eine zahl bekomme   


```
Class.forName( sDbDriver );
        Connection cn = DriverManager.getConnection( sDbUrl, sUsr, sPwd );
        Statement  st = cn.createStatement();
        ResultSet  rs = st.executeQuery( "select * from " + sTable );
        ResultSetMetaData rsmd = rs.getMetaData();
        int i, n = rsmd.getColumnCount();

        while( rs.next())
        {
          for( i=1; i<=n; i++ ) // Attention: first column with 1 instead of 0
          {  
            System.out.print(rsmd.getColumnName(i) + ": " +  rs.getString( i ) + '\n' );
          }
        }
```

Hiermit bekomme ich den inhalt, aber ich würde gerne am schluss eine ausgabe haben:
Es gibt 4 Dateneinträge.


----------



## cham (3. Dezember 2004)

na dann gibt doch die laufvariable aus. Oder schreib sie auf eine andere.


----------

